# Annual Inspection Sticker For Rvs In Texas?



## Chasgirl

Has anyone heard of the State of Texas requiring an annual inspection on an RV/camper just like we get on our autos? I just recently heard about this. We're supposed to have an inspection sticker in one of the windows. We've owned our 25RSS for two years now. We bought the camper in Louisiana, but we live in Texas. I don't remember hearing about this before now. Boy do I feel dumb!









Jana


----------



## Oregon_Camper

No inspection here...just have to register it with the state and get a 2 year tag for the license.


----------



## luckylynn

Chasgirl said:


> Has anyone heard of the State of Texas requiring an annual inspection on an RV/camper just like we get on our autos? I just recently heard about this. We're supposed to have an inspection sticker in one of the windows. We've owned our 25RSS for two years now. We bought the camper in Louisiana, but we live in Texas. I don't remember hearing about this before now. Boy do I feel dumb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana


we were told (by the dealership) that because of the weight of the Roo(23ft) we would need to get it inspected once a year just like the TV,....BUT when we tried to get that done our only local dealership told us they have all there new units done at...____________( a name brand oil change shop ,that does inspections) so I called them to make an appointment to do said inspection..........after talking to several service people and THEN the manger ,was told they had Never done any inspections on







any campers "ecept" when the dealer brought them in new. He told me that unless it is a moter couch all they can do is check the tires ,because brakes work from the tow









I have talked to LOTs of people since then that have campers bigger then mine and have been told they have never had theirs inspected. Will soon be taking the Roo in for a check-up at the dealership where we bought her and will talk to them about it at that time.

Oh, and by the way the sticker that is on her now is almost two years old and is on the side of the toung right below the gas bottle cover. So don't know that this is a lot of help ...but I do know the one we have is NOT in a window...and I can Not find anyone in town that will do a camper inspection for an owner...only for a dealership because on the day they do them that is all they do.

On Edit.............P>S> you do have to get new Tags every year ,so if it isn't registered in Texas you willl have to do that forsure


----------



## fspieg

Chasgirl said:


> Has anyone heard of the State of Texas requiring an annual inspection on an RV/camper just like we get on our autos? I just recently heard about this. We're supposed to have an inspection sticker in one of the windows. We've owned our 25RSS for two years now. We bought the camper in Louisiana, but we live in Texas. I don't remember hearing about this before now. Boy do I feel dumb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana


When we sold our 27RLS to PPLmotorhomes in Houston we had to get it inspected and weighed (6500 lbs) at a certified Texas scale. Not sure if this inspection needs to be each year or only when there is a title transfer.


----------



## zachsmom

this is from the tx dps website - I could not find anything that said YES or NO specifically. They did have a mention of RV needing ASM or OBDII inspection but those would be motorhomes, not TTs... I would suggest calling the DPS folks to find out a good definite answer. Good luck!

Here's what's inspected by vehicle type.

Items of Inspection
05.06 Inspect All Trailers, Semitrailers, Pole Trailers, or Mobile Homes Exceeding 4,500 Pounds Actual Gross Weight or Registered Weight For: (Listed in suggested order of inspection) Refer to Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations, if required.

* Check for evidence of Financial Responsibility on towing vehicle

1. Brakes (system) (If gross weight exceeds 4,500 pounds)
2. Tires
3. Wheel Assembly
4. Safety Guards or Flaps (if four tires or more on rearmost axle) Pole trailers exempt.
5. Tail Lamps (2)
6. Stop Lamps (2)
7. License Plate Lamp (1)
8. Rear Red Reflectors (2)
9. Turn Signal Lamps
10. Clearance Lamps
11. Side Marker Lamps
12. Side Reflectors
13. Side Marker Lamps and Reflectors (30 feet or more in overall length)
(Refer to Reference Section as per lighting diagrams and as applicable to the particular trailer being inspected.)
14. Serial or Vehicle Identification Number


----------



## mswalt

We discussed this at one of our rallies a couple years ago. Some did have their's inspected. Some did not. I was one of the "nots."

So, I stopped by my dealers who have been selling trailers for years. The service manager told me they do not inspect any of their trailers. Never have. Don't need to. So I didn't worry about it any further.

Hasn't been an issue thus far.









Mark


----------



## proffsionl

Per TXDOT law, it is required to have any trailer over 4500 lbs. inspected (for the items listed in the post above). The reality is that our trailer DID come with an inspection sticker. I have had it reinspected once (a couple of years ago). Have not worried about it since.

I think it would only be an issue if you either got into an accident (that was your fault) or if you got pulled over by a trooper or officer that was just looking to write tickets for any infraction.

Just my $.02 worth...


----------



## Paul

My county clerk requires proof of inspection prior to registration. I brought my OB to the local auto shop that conducts state inspections and they did a walk-around and made sure that everything worked per the list that "Lyyne in MD" pointed out, then they slapped a TX inspection sticker on the tongue of the trailer and I was on my merry way. I guess it just depends where you live and how strict they want to be.


----------



## Chasgirl

Thanks for all the info! My parents have been RV'ers for years and had never heard of this until 3 years ago. Dad gets his Montana 5-er inspected at a local RV dealer in town, but he said it's really hard to find someone who does the inspections. His is a blue sticker in a window, I believe. I'll look for mine; probably on the tongue like everyone else's.

Jana


----------



## wolfwood

We register a TT each year and get that year's sticker for the plate, like a vehicle or a motorized boat. For us, registration occurs in the month assigned to the first letter of your last name. Because we both register our vehicles early in the Spring, we just take all cars & the TT to the respective dealers in May, have them each inspected, get the respective "sign offs", and then have each re-registered for the year. May is an expensive month at Wolfwood but then it's all done until the next year. Because a 'current year' sticker is added to the plate, the only time we really would need to prove inspection (on anything) would be IF the plate didn't carry that year's sticker (and we couldn't produce it or a current registration) or if we were in an accident (I'll bet the officer on the scene would check regardless of fault as "fault" could well be established later).

Of course, none of that has anything to do with registrations in TX







Hope y'all get it sorted out....


----------

